# [SOLVED] network adapter shows connected but no connection



## NicholasHarris (May 7, 2011)

ok so ive been messing with my aunts desktop trying to get it to run online.

her network adapter SAYS its connected but when i try to actually go online it says its not connected.

i checked the connection and it does say its connected so its very frustrating

it is a fresh install and i reinstalled the driver for the internet.

ive unchecked the automatic config for the net options (saw in some suggestions)

did nothing cann anyone help me? ty


----------



## viberg220 (May 6, 2011)

You should check the Internet options under the connectivity tab and make sure that it is set to never dial a connection, and that the LAN settings is not set to use a proxy server. If all of that is good make sure that Internet explorer is not set to work offline under file.


----------



## NicholasHarris (May 7, 2011)

*re: network adapter shows connected but no connection*



viberg220 said:


> You should check the Internet options under the connectivity tab and make sure that it is set to never dial a connection, and that the LAN settings is not set to use a proxy server. If all of that is good make sure that Internet explorer is not set to work offline under file.


all that has been done ahead of time and it still will not recieve packets

the internet connection shows the dapter is "connected" but it just refuses to actually work

work offline is disabled

all automatic connections r disabled

and it is not set to dial

info that might be needed 

i try and repair the connectio and it cannot renew the ip address so im trumped


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*re: network adapter shows connected but no connection*

I assume when you seay "I've reinstalled the internet driver" you mean the ethernet card driver, and if so and Device manager shows the network card as OK, then you probably need to install a pci ethernet card which might be the least expensive solution. Unfortunately I see it every other day where the motherboard nic card shows working properly but is really not.


----------



## NicholasHarris (May 7, 2011)

*re: network adapter shows connected but no connection*

i actually solved or found a way around the problem

turns out my desktop could not connect directly to the modem when setting it up

so i set up the wireless on my aunts laptop and then hooked the desktop to the wireless's 4 ports and it now works so

thanx for trying guys


----------

